# question for people who grow in cold climate



## stickbait (Feb 21, 2015)

Growing in poll barn in Michigan winter wondering what is best kjnd of heater to use thanks for your help


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

One that will work to keep your grow around 75 degrees. And is not dangerous.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 21, 2015)

If the grow is big enough I'd install a unit heater on a thermostat if it's a smaller grow I would use a high eff propane heater that has all the proper safety's on it. I would also make sure I had enough fresh air for my heaters in the space. 
Safety first with gas/electric heaters always


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2015)

I use the oil filled electric one that you can buy at all the big box stores. I have propane heater in case I lose electric.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 22, 2015)

stick,
If I remember right, our garden rooms are a similar situation. I am putting back in the propane heater I was using, the girls seemed to like it better. It`s a wall mount, with thermostat, 99.9% efficient and low oxygen shutoff. Have a RV auto switchover valve with two 20 lb. tanks outside the room. Also 2 passive air intakes, 8" exhaust fan with 2" squirrel cage blower as backup, or for real cold weather usage. Do close one intake off also. Need the fresh air exchange year round.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2015)

That is because your propane heater is adding CO², yooper.


----------



## zem (Feb 22, 2015)

what about adding hps light when lights are on and shut off exhaust with electric heater when lights are off?


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 22, 2015)

pcduck said:


> That is because your propane heater is adding CO², yooper.


 
Yes sir, and the girls told me so.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 22, 2015)

zem said:


> what about adding hps light when lights are on and shut off exhaust with electric heater when lights are off?


 
Sounds like it might work. If I had an HPS light I`d give it a try, but I don`t so I won`t.


----------

